
Newer, More Dominant Covid-19 Variant Is More Infectious in the Lab - nstj
https://www.genengnews.com/news/newer-more-dominant-covid-19-variant-is-more-infectious-in-the-lab/
======
shawnz
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23112277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23112277)

